# Баян Ф. Чистякова



## avm (27 Дек 2016)

Прослушал свежий альбом Фёдора Чистякова и в очередной раз очарован звучанием его баяна. За прошедшее время, Дядя Фёдор играл на различных инструментах, был даже замечен "Рубин5(?)" ) Последнее время, как мне кажеться, одни заказные Туляки. Может у кого есть инфа, сколько баянов у музыканта, кто мастер, где изготавливали, какие особенности у инструментов?


----------



## sedovmika (27 Дек 2016)

Свежие альбомы записываются в студии звукозаписи, потом, как правило идет цифровая обработка звука. Я лично не люблю такие записи. То ли дело записанные из зала, на фотоаппарат, телефон. - звук претерпевает незначительную обработку. что позволяет точнее судить о звуке инструмента, особенно о тембре. Я подметил это когда начал снимать своё видео на фотоаппарат Sony 5N, очень близко получается к оригиналу. А на Roland FR-7XB, можно так накрутить звук, эхо, тембр, реверберацию и протчая безобразия прямо на инструменте так, что исходный звук становится трудно узнаваемым...


----------



## avm (27 Дек 2016)

Ваша правда, можно из г... слепить "конфетку". Но есть и "любительские" записи с зала - грязновато, шумновато но аутентично)) Тут вопрос больше по самим инструментам, на которых он играет


----------



## vvz (27 Дек 2016)

ИМХО: Даже в старой записи "Человек и кошка" ("официальный клип"), такое ощущение, что звук баяна идет все равно через какой-то эффект ("крутящий" - типа фазера, флэнжера, хоруса...). Эстрада: все равно звук с микрофона - в микшер, там эффекты, эквалайзер и т.п.


----------



## avm (27 Дек 2016)

Ну... так ведь "Ноль" не академический баян, собсно. Присутствие "примочек" и пр. для рок-групп это вполне нормально)) Интересуют баяны на которых он играл/играет. Прилеплю старую запись - ну какой тут особо эффект? "Рубин" он и в Африке рубин)) https://youtu.be/AC_wRkqDI00


----------



## vvz (28 Дек 2016)

Ну вот здесь: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6MqouY8NSQ
Тульский заказной цельнопланочный, вроде как... конец 60-х - начало 70-х. (у меня практически такой сейчас). 
Но он часто именно с этим баяном, в т.ч. и сейчас, много лет спустя...


----------



## gte_33 (28 Дек 2016)

Баян Федора Чистякова.


----------



## avm (6 Янв 2017)

Баян этот, раньше был замечен белого цвета. Историю его бы узнать - может кто из Питерцев ремонтировал и т. п.?
https://youtu.be/ieZxKCedtbk


----------



## timur.dautov (11 Май 2018)

Всем привет! Сегодня заметил в продаже б/у баян (изображение ниже) и сразу заметил в нем сходство с баяном Ф. Чистякова в клипе "Наши лица" (*см. видео*) и в других ранних клипах "Ноля". Выше уже было замечено, что в клипе, вероятно - тульский заказной цельнопланочный. Хочу поинтересоваться - внешнее сходство этих двух баянов вообще о чем-то говорит, т.е. о каком-то конструктивном родстве и происхождении? Или же в продаже мне мог попасться совершенно другой тульский баян, заказанный под другие параметры и пожелания, и лишь в той же "оболочке"? 

Само собой, по одной фотографии едва ли можно вынести какой-либо серьезный вердикт, но все-таки хотелось бы проконсультироваться и узнать, что смогу, прежде чем ехать и самостоятельно слушать на другой конец города.


----------



## levsha34 (11 Май 2018)

Это Тульский цельнопланочный баян, оч тяжёлый, но как правило с хорошим, сочным звуком. А проще говоря, Ясная Поляна в "старом кузове" ,только без выборки.


----------



## dj.sator (11 Май 2018)

avm (06.01.2017, 22:50) писал:


> Баян этот, раньше был замечен белого цвета. Историю его бы узнать - может кто из Питерцев ремонтировал и т. п.?


 Это как? Чёрный и белый как бы разные баяны?
А по теме... Во первых, самое простое - это попробовать написать Фёдору. Если конечно он сам помнит...


----------



## starless (12 Май 2018)

Он в большинстве своём, да и на концертах многих исполнял на готовой "Ясной поляне" или на его аналоге.  Тульский цельнопланочный.


----------



## avm (10 Авг 2018)

levsha34 писал:


> Это Тульский цельнопланочный баян, оч тяжёлый, но как правило с хорошим, сочным звуком. А проще говоря, Ясная Поляна в "старом кузове" ,только без выборки.


На сколько я знаю, "Пляны" все шли с выборкой, а без выборки тульские "Заказные"


----------

